# BG 380 Holster



## ferggie (Dec 23, 2010)

What is the best front pocket carry holster for the Bodyguard 380?


----------



## cutshot (Jan 13, 2011)

If you're looking for pocket carry (deep concealment) I have found the "Recluse" pocket holster to have the best features. It is small but covers the entire "print" of the Bodyguard 380 when in your pocket. The trigger pad that fits the trigger housing and trigger itself to hold the pistol upright in the holster doesn't inhibit the draw at all. Take a look at Recluse - The Perfect Pocket Holster
Cutshot:smt1099


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Billy McCabe is a custom shop and a great guy to deal with. McCabe's Custom Leather


----------

